# Creamy and Dora Passed



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My 2 favorite mice died over the weekend. Hit me pretty hard. Creamy I found dead on her back with her feet in the air. Dora I observed freak out and fly all over the tank before stretching out and dying.

Any ideas?

See my other thread in health to see about Creamy's ringworm.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry for your loss shadowmouse the freaking out bit maybe it has been a seizure?, also how old were they both was creamy very old? , I had a mouse died 3 half years old .


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They were both born around the end of September.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss shadowmouse


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I have no idea what would have caused that...so sorry :icon_sad :icon_sad :icon_sad :icon_sad


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

That sounds like a stroke. Its as common in mice as humans. Dont beat yourself up about it as there was nothing you could have done to prevent it.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I was treating them for ringworm with athletes foot powder, per instructions from friends here. Could that have caused the stroke?

Thanks for all the reassurance. I'm so down about it. I was so attached to my Dora. She was such a curious, friendly mouse.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've never used any foot powder on the mice so I don't have any experience to offer...I do think it's very strange that two of your mice died so quickly and at the same time. I agree that they probably had a stroke but why? I'm inclined to thinking some environmental reason caused it. Did you already let Erica know? She would want to make a note in her breeding books that it happened to those lines.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yup. E-mailed Erica and she said a sibling had died in a similar way. Makes me think genetic not environmental, but who knows.

Someone else said that foot powder would probably not work for mice, but said it shouldn't kill them.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, that's really good to know believe it or not. If you were a breeder I would recommend an autopsy just to verify cause of death to the best of your ability but you're safe since you don't. I'm really glad you got some lovely photos of them before they passed. Mice only live a short time but that was too short.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your little buddies. *hug*

Sounds like some sort of seizure disorder. Mousies are so sensitive and it really doesn't take much to set off a seizure. They can die of sudden fright, or constant stress, or choking on food....chances are you'll never really know what caused it.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Beth and Moustress. I am trying to form better bonds with the mice I have left. Dora was so social I'm afraid she got the lions share of all the attention. I miss her little face!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.I did check with the vet that foot powder would be fine.There is nothing licensed for mice and she prescribed a product licensed for cattle which worked but killed off 15% of my mice.Knowing powder is commonly used in the small fancy I asked if it would be ok and she said yes and I no of know one who has lost any rodent through use.Perhaps they had an underlying weakness.Very sorry for your sadness.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I treated mine on Friday with athletes foot powder and squirted a bit too much accidentally they are absoloutely fine,I also have checked with my vet and its ok to use it you just cannot get a licenced alternative.I probably just panicked and used it as a precaution, the Vet said the mouse was fine and as the experienced people described on here there was nothing wrong with Him and only to treat when its present not as a precaution.
As Sarah said there is nothing licenced too treat Mice.I kept show Bantams and used many eye ointments etc for them with no side effects, I just used to ask the older expereienced keepers at the shows and meetings, and what they recomended I used. They know they have done it for years.Its always sad too loose your Mice maybe it just was there time sad though it is.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I am feeling pretty confident it was something genetic that was unavoidable. Thanks again for all the comfort and reassurance. I really appreciate it.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

*Hugs* Sorry for the loss of your mousies


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Strokes are genetic... I read somewhere that these mice were only a few generations removed from petstore stock, so thats probably why...  I'm sorry for your loss


----------

